# Bug Out in Comfort!



## OldCootHillbilly

I know it be photo shopped, but doggies that would be nice!


----------



## Sentry18

A couple more nice options.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Love the FC jeep! Them was a neat vehicle. Dad had one fer a spell. Tracks make it even cooler.


----------



## bacpacker

I like the Unimog in the last pic. Those have major capabilities.


----------



## hashbrown

I saw these a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Weren't fer the rubber tires, I'd say that there was a Amish RV!


----------



## HamiltonFelix

Well, I got an old Winnie-Beggar. Now if I can just find a light tank to put under it... 


The FC Jeep is a cool piece of history. And Unimogs are amazing. If suddenly smitten with wealth, I'd get a nice used Unimog and trick it out. They can do just about anything.


----------



## defenderOzzie

*several Jeep FC's for sale*

Hey all I ma new here and of course wound up here on the BOV posts. I deal in greymarket diesel 4x4's and happen to have among other things a Jeep FC although not too clear on the particulars (it looks) different than any other i've seen it is a Jeep and 4x4 as well as Perkins powered. Also have several Land Rovers and Toyota diesels. I thought you'd get a kick out of the Jeep.


----------



## LincTex

defenderOzzie said:


> I happen to have among other things a Jeep FC although not too clear on the particulars (it looks) different than any other i've seen it is a Jeep and 4x4 as well as Perkins powered. . I thought you'd get a kick out of the Jeep.


Spanish SV?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeep_Forward_Control

The Jeep "SV" line of Forward Control vans made in Spain. Note the panel version of the van and the crew cab of the pickup.

In the 1960s, Kaiser-Willys licensed Vehículos Industriales y Agrícolas (VIASA) of Zaragoza in Aragon to build Jeeps in Spain.

The "SV" line of commercial trucks were built using the Commando 4x4 Jeep chassis, just like the FC models in the United States. However, the Iberian models were unlike any Jeeps produced anywhere else. The SV line included the Campeador (one-ton pickup), Duplex (double cab pickup), Furgon (one-ton van), and the Toledo (9-seat luxury passenger van). Two engines were available: the Super Hurricane in-line six petrol and a *Perkins 4-cylinder diesel*.

During the late 1970s, VIASA was absorbed by Ebro trucks (a division of Motor Iberica). Production ended in 1983 in favour of the modern Jeep models that VIASA are still assembling today with new updated American mechanicals.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

LincTex: There were a few 4 door forward cabs made here state side. Believe they was made fer fight forest fires an such. Have ta see ifin I can find a pic online. Feller what ran the 4wd shop here bouts had em posted up on his walls many a year ago.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Real quick search come up within these:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

FC 150 were the short one, Used ta have ta drop the snow plow when ya stopped otherwise it'd try an stand on it's nose. The FC 170 were the long box an didn't suffer that there problem.


----------



## JustCliff

defenderOzzie said:


> Hey all I ma new here and of course wound up here on the BOV posts. I deal in greymarket diesel 4x4's and happen to have among other things a Jeep FC although not too clear on the particulars (it looks) different than any other i've seen it is a Jeep and 4x4 as well as Perkins powered. Also have several Land Rovers and Toyota diesels. I thought you'd get a kick out of the Jeep.


PM me some particulars on your business.


----------



## defenderOzzie

JustCliff said:


> PM me some particulars on your business.


Hello Cliff, embarrassing as it may be, I have to admit, (resisting the urge to ask for help) I cant find the PM button??? Wait is this a Joke at my expense??? If it's not you can pm me with your contact info and I'd be happy to call you.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Click on the persons name in the post yall wanna PM, gives ya that an a couple other options. Ifin I wanted ta PM ya in this post, I would click on defenderOzzie up there in the corner an the PM option would appear.


----------



## RevWC

Let's bring back the 35 window VW.


----------



## hiwall

> Bug Out in Comfort!


One of those Jeeps is not my idea of comfort!
I fully intend to bug out with my RV if the need ever arises. Yes I have tents and 4-wheel drive stuff here but I am going in comfort if I have to go. You young guys can sleep on the ground.


----------



## Viking

bacpacker said:


> I like the Unimog in the last pic. Those have major capabilities.


Many years back I saw a bunch of pictures of Unimogs on the Moab trail with one lonely Samurai following along, the Samurai couldn't make all of the climbs that the Unimogs did, some were near verticle over rock faces, truly amazing capabilities, they'd be a great rig for an ultimate BOV, with above the cab air intake and vents they could ford some fair sized streams.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Small town co-op several miles from us be usin a Unimog fer there field work. I've seen it sprayin an even windrowin hay fields.


----------



## Tirediron

A unimog is like a backhoe, it can do a lot of things but it doesn't excel at anything. let's put a 'mog up against Hashbrowns rock crawler and see how it pales. 

Kind of like a offroad Jeep, not many with all Jeep parts.


----------



## hashbrown

Tirediron said:


> A unimog is like a backhoe, it can do a lot of things but it doesn't excel at anything. let's put a 'mog up against Hashbrowns rock crawler and see how it pales.
> 
> Kind of like a offroad Jeep, not many with all Jeep parts.


Ive wheeled with folks that have them, unimogs are underpowered top heavy and their suspension sucks! They don't stand a chance following a purpose built rock machine. Unimog Fred followed us for a few hours one afternoon and we drug him off his lid twice. Tirediron is right exactly like a backhoe.


----------



## zimmy

Unimog image.


----------



## defenderOzzie

Thanks for all the posts/responses to the thread. While I dont know if it would make an ideal BOV, it is small enough to be a daily driver (pratical), has room for all the necessities and an enclosed space to sleep in should it become a must. In addition to that it is Perkins deisel power whcih means it is among the most reliable and simple to keep running. All that said, I am here to say that is was been sold this weekend. Still have a Land Rover Military flatbed with hydraulic tilt bead and a PTO. Of course it is 4x4 and 6 cylinder diesel. here are some pics of it before we do anything to it. Also important it is surplus ad has only 54,000KM that's approx 30,000miles. Will be asking $15,000 after a frame sandblast and paint session and new 38" swampers as well as a canvas top over the bed.


----------



## Shammua

I came across a company that will modify 6x6 military trucks for your needs, or as I'm looking at a 8x8 Heavy Hauler... Ummm plan b supply is the company name. They have a site and all, but I'll let you guys dig for it.
This is what I'm working on getting, we will be boxing it in too.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

This here be fer the Plan B site, yall ain't gotta dig fer it:
http://www.planbsupply.com/


----------



## Shammua

Lol it's been a while since I was on here and couldn't remember if I was going to violate site rules so I left it like I did. Thank you for the link OldCoot


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Eh, no worries. If ya get that truck, yer gonna need a fuel tanker ta pull behind it!


----------



## Shammua

One of the things I'd have done to it would be bigger fuel tanks for extended travel range.


----------



## Viking

Viking said:


> Many years back I saw a bunch of pictures of Unimogs on the Moab trail with one lonely Samurai following along, the Samurai couldn't make all of the climbs that the Unimogs did, some were near verticle over rock faces, truly amazing capabilities, they'd be a great rig for an ultimate BOV, with above the cab air intake and vents they could ford some fair sized streams.


This site isn't the one I saw but it's possible that it's the one it was from www.rockymountainmoggers.com site, Unimogs are top heavy but they can still do awesome feats. One of the postings I looked at was for Moab Easter Unimog Safari 1999 www.rockymountainmoggers.com/199903moab.html


----------



## readytogo

Well since the shtf I rather have one of this out back with two good mules, I'll be doing the baking or pulling the out of fuel junk out the way......


----------

